# Delta Waterfowl Banquet: Houston, TX Aug, 6th



## tholmes3 (Jun 3, 2009)

This years annual Delta Waterfowl banquet for the Houston, Texas region will be held on Thursday, August 6, 2009 at the Cadillac Bar in Houston, Texas.

Those who purchase tickets before July 22nd, will be automatically entered into the "Early Bird Drawing" for a chance to win a shogun. The following is included with each paid entrance:
-Dinner
-Live auction (for various works of art, guns, hunting and fishing packages, etc.)
-The sale of raffle tickets to enter into a various amount of drawings for hunting equipment

Single Tickets are $60 a piece and $75 for a couple. We also have tables for sale, and lots of opportunities for sponsors, whether you want advertising in the pamphlet, posters up at the banquet, would like to sponsor an auction item, etc., just let me know and we can help work something out to your satisfaction. We are always happy to take cash donations as well as gear, guided trips, etc., and we are 404(c) classified (a Charity), so your donations are tax deductible, as well as is your ticket cost. Additional advertising and sponsor opportunities are available upon request.

Please contact me with any questions or concerns, or to purchase a ticket(s)/table/become a sponsor.


Regards,

Tommy Holmes
Delta Waterfowl


----------



## tholmes3 (Jun 3, 2009)

Reminder: buy your ticket before July 22nd to be entered in the Early Bird Drawing for a shotgun.


----------



## tholmes3 (Jun 3, 2009)

Just over 2 weeks before you forgo the Early Bird drawing.

Also, please remember to forward the above information to anyone you might think to be interested in attending as an individual or as a sponsor.

Some noteworthy items in the Raffle/Auction:

5+ shotguns
Hunting Scrapbook
Guided Hunts (both duck and goose)
Fishing Trips


Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## tholmes3 (Jun 3, 2009)

Budweiser is provided free beer for the event.

We also just got in a bunch more guns for the auction/raffle/giveaways.

I need checks / cash / CC info by Wednesday afternoon at the latest to qualify you for the Early Bird Drawing. Make contact by email, [email protected], phone, 713.269.4071 or 713.693.6129, or private messenger.


----------

